# How Can i Upgrade My Samsung Galaxy tab 2 7.0 To Android Jelly Bean 4.1?



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 29, 2012)

How Can i Upgrade My Samsung Galaxy tab 2 7.0 To Android Jelly Bean 4.1?
Reply Me As Soon as Possible...!!!!


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 30, 2012)

Samsung might release an update in 8-10 months if you are lucky...

Else, keep an eye on Galaxy Tab 2 7" Android Development - xda-developers

JB ROM is already out in the wild for Galaxy Nexus... I read somewhere that HTC One X already got a port of JB... Might be ported in a few days to your Tab...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2012)

no you can't.


----------

